# Proper method to shim a scope?



## STRAIGHTARROW (Dec 13, 2007)

For the first time I have a gun/scope/mount combination that won't allow adequate elevation adjustment to zero in.

Current set up is a scope with a 44 mm objective bell and med. ht. Leupold rings on a 1895 Marlin. I need at least another 6-7" of elevation at 100 yds, which would put me 3" high on the target.

Isn't there a method to shim between the scope and the rings to accomplish my goal? What would be the maximum shim thickness before you begin to worry about bending the scope tube?
Would shimming between the base and the reciever be better?
I'm open for suggestions...

If I could swap to standard ht. rings (it might work,...maybe) would putting the scope closer to the bore help?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Doyle (Dec 13, 2007)

You can make your own shims using a beer can.  Just cut little stips.   Before you do that, have you tried swapping the rings?   Sometimes one is just a hair shorter than the other.


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Dec 13, 2007)

Can't swap the rings, the rear mounting system is different from the front on those Leupold rings.
I thought of using electrical tape which I could build up gradually. I'm just afraid of over doing it and damaging the scope.
Someone told me that 20/1000ths would be the maximum they would ever consider for shim thickness...this sound about right to y'all?
Thanks for the response.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 13, 2007)

Not sure you can shim up 6" with electrical tape or metal
shims....
Prolly should look at high mount rings....
Just make sure you "center the scope" crosshairs after installing
new rings....


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 13, 2007)

I've done it with an aluminum can.  Between the rings and the scope tube.  I would do one strip thick, fire it, then add one at the time until it is right.


----------



## weagle (Dec 13, 2007)

The shim goes between the rear base and the receiver of the gun.  A thin piece of brass is the preferred material, but as mentioned before, a piece cut from an aluminum can will work.  

Having said that.  I'd go buy some of the burris rings that have the adjustable inserts (I think they are called Posi-Align). They will give you all the adjustment you need and won't be applying unnecessary strain to your scope tube.

Weagle


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Dec 14, 2007)

I think I'm gonna look at those Burris rings. If that doesn't work out, I'll shim between the base and reciever.
Thanks to all that responded...I appreciate it.


----------



## Elmo (Dec 18, 2007)

I have used business cards between the scope and the rings. It worked good. A gunsmith told to do so when I ran out of elevation adjustment. Do one end or the other, not both.


----------

